# Checking into an "unacceptable" resort...



## b2bailey (Sep 21, 2017)

In the moment -- I am at I Cieli di Roma.
Read the reviews before booking as an Extra Vacation. Went with very low expectations -- apparently not low enough.

Trying to contact R C I -- but was told they are busy with displaced hurricane related people. I guess since I have a bed to sleep in tonight I am low priority. I'll cover the gruesome details in a review.

But, it got me to wondering. Have you ever reached a timeshare destination and said..."No can do." If yes, when, where and what did you do?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 21, 2017)

Not (yet) with a timeshare, but more than once with hotels (Las Vegas NV, Orlando FL, Atlantic City NJ). 

Either toughed it out or left & checked in somewhere else. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 21, 2017)

I know some of the folks here on TUG recommend Lehigh Acres.  We were there once in the early 2000s and while we suffered through the week that was really a place that we would never return to.  It appeared that black mold was all over the kitchen and sink.  That place looked like it as built in the 30s/50s but never renovated.  The bed was clean but bathroom was awful - old and stained.  Floors were old/stained.  It was one place that was long overdue for refurbishment.  I think they did refurbish fairly recently based on posting here on TUG but still we will never go back there.  I can still see the awful place vividly.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 21, 2017)

We stayed at a hotel in Atlantic City, NJ. about 30 years ago....It was a - 10. The best thing about this hotel was when we left the front desk at this dumb after 10 minutes after a 6 hours drive; to check-in at another hotel.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 21, 2017)

I've been in some truly dumpy motels, but (so far) my timeshare experience has been better. Oh wait. There was that place in Rome where we were on the top floor and it rained during the night and the ceiling leaked right over MY head.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 21, 2017)

Our only truly unacceptable timeshare was at Orange Lake Country Club.  We walked over to the RCI Desk, on property, and they moved us to Summer Bay, a few clicks down the road.  Hope you get this worked out, b2bailey!  I'd likely move to a hotel ... but then again ... we've suffered through some comically lousy places in Rome.  A "2BR Suite" unit that was really four army cots stuffed wall to wall in one room comes to mind ... the four of us wished, quite earnestly, that we could, please, return to our ship!  Oh, the let down of ending a cruise in Rome.


----------



## silentg (Sep 21, 2017)

rhonda said:


> Our only truly unacceptable timeshare was at Orange Lake Country Club.  We walked over to the RCI Desk, on property, and they moved us to Summer Bay, a few clicks down the road.  Hope you get this worked out, b2bailey!  I'd likely move to a hotel ... but then again ... we've suffered through some comically lousy places in Rome.  A "2BR Suite" unit that was really four army cots stuffed wall to wall in one room comes to mind ... the four of us wished, quite earnestly, that we could, please, return to our ship!  Oh, the let down of ending a cruise in Rome.


What did you find wrong with Orange Lake? We just came back from there it was beautiful( before Irma)


----------



## hurnik (Sep 21, 2017)

According to some people only SFX has unacceptable resorts and RCI is perfect.  LOL!

Personally never had it happen (I'm always picky, so I usually read the Trip Advisor reviews before accepting any exchange, or I'm specific about which exchanges I'll take).

That being said, I've seen some on like the Occidental in Cozumel where they must've gone through a bad stretch as lots of reviews around the same time period had similar complaints.  In some cases they were able to get booked elsewhere, in others, they just "ate" it or were able to recoup some of the costs with credit card company disputes.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 21, 2017)

silentg said:


> What did you find wrong with Orange Lake? We just came back from there it was beautiful( before Irma)


It was years ago ... perhaps 2003'ish.  We were assigned to a duplex out near the golf course which was simply awful.  Mold and mildew everywhere, ugly stains on the carpet, leaking plumbing, broken appliances, etc.  The musty smells were overwhelming.  We were quite put off ... ugh.  Gladly the RCI desk didn't miss a beat.  They quickly, smoothly and cheerfully moved us to a different resort.  Phew!


----------



## moonstone (Sep 21, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> In the moment -- I am at I Cieli di Roma.
> Read the reviews before booking as an Extra Vacation. Went with very low expectations -- apparently not low enough.
> 
> Trying to contact R C I -- but was told they are busy with displaced hurricane related people. I guess since I have a bed to sleep in tonight I am low priority. I'll cover the gruesome details in a review.
> ...



Several years ago we booked a week in Daytona beach to go along with our St Augustine home week. As we were driving up to the resort we could see scaffolding and those big garbage chutes hanging down the side of the building. The parking lot was closed and full of bins and construction materials and trucks, so we pulled up to the front door. When we went inside we were told there was "a bit of construction going on!" We were told we would need to park in the vacant lot across the street during our stay. The desk clerk told us all reservations for that week were moved to the other side of the building (it is kind of a T shape) to lessen the noise & disruption. She advised us the workers delayed starting construction until 8AM and only worked Mon. to Fri. We reluctantly took our keys and went up to check the unit. We were switched to a Studio, partial kitchen (from a 1 bedroom, full kitchen) and the garbage chute was right outside our door! We were not pleased!

As soon as we got into the unit I called RCI to tell them that we had been downgraded to a Studio and that the building was undergoing major renovations (units were being gutted and the roof redone). RCI had not been notified of the renovations and called the resort manager while I was on the line. The only other unit RCI could find us was in Titusville (been there -didn't want to go back) or Kissimmee since it was the week before Easter. The VC asked me to hold while she got a supervisor. The supervisor said they would credit back the cost of the week (Extra Vacation) to our credit card, and give us a bonus week if we agreed to stay. We agreed and it turned out to not be so bad - except for getting a flat tire from a piece of metal in the vacant lot/parking lot. The resort arranged for a tire service truck and paid for the tire repair!


~Diane


----------



## Panina (Sep 21, 2017)

The year was 1998  and it was Crystal Beach Suites and Health Club. My parents flew in a day earlier and we met them there.  When I got there it smelled of mildew/mold, electrical outlets were uncovered, dead bugs, not clean.  I asked my mom why she didn't say anything to the clerk.  She said because it was only one night she was waiting for me.  If I recall correctly, II had nothing else, gave us a free week, the room was cleaned and I checked out early. It is many years later so I hope this timeshare is better now.


----------



## ottawasquaw (Sep 22, 2017)

oh yea. It's been years ago. It was a T/S in Virginia Beach through RCI. The unit was unacceptable and the management was unresponsive. I called RCI the first night. Then I called the again. I was given a full credit and left. I was very impressed with how nicely they handled it.
I made a nice vacation out of the week for my kids and they are still talking about it 
By the way, just because RCI is busy, does that excuse them from taking care of you? I think not.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 22, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I know some of the folks here on TUG recommend Lehigh Acres.  We were there once in the early 2000s and while we suffered through the week that was really a place that we would never return to.  It appeared that black mold was all over the kitchen and sink.  That place looked like it as built in the 30s/50s but never renovated.  The bed was clean but bathroom was awful - old and stained.  Floors were old/stained.  It was one place that was long overdue for refurbishment.  I think they did refurbish fairly recently based on posting here on TUG but still we will never go back there.  I can still see the awful place vividly.


Back when I lived in Naples FL -- we happened to drive by the place -- just that was enough to scare me off. So I've been surprised by the recent positive reviews. But nothing can fix location.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 22, 2017)

ottawasquaw said:


> oh yea. It's been years ago. It was a T/S in Virginia Beach through RCI. The unit was unacceptable and the management was unresponsive. I called RCI the first night. Then I called the again. I was given a full credit and left. I was very impressed with how nicely they handled it.
> I made a nice vacation out of the week for my kids and they are still talking about it
> By the way, just because RCI is busy, does that excuse them from taking care of you? I think not.


Thank you for saying that -- been feeling selfish to be thinking it. Perhaps most of their team could help hurricane people and one could be designated to help the rest of us.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 22, 2017)

Slightly funny to me -- 3 of us have had a problem in Rome vicinity. Let the buyer beware. 

Still no reply from R C I -- broke down and booked hotel. Will take pictures and dispute my costs with
 R C I at a later date. Not gonna suffer any longer here.

I will press R C I to remove this place from their list. I see they currently have Extra Vacations being offered here.

Many of my friends use AirBnB, but I have felt more secure (in the past) with an RCI unit.


----------



## silentg (Sep 22, 2017)

rhonda said:


> It was years ago ... perhaps 2003'ish.  We were assigned to a duplex out near the golf course which was simply awful.  Mold and mildew everywhere, ugly stains on the carpet, leaking plumbing, broken appliances, etc.  The musty smells were overwhelming.  We were quite put off ... ugh.  Gladly the RCI desk didn't miss a beat.  They quickly, smoothly and cheerfully moved us to a different resort.  Phew!


The resort has been updated we stayed in the West Village it was very nice.
We stayed at Summer Bay and were over run with ants in the kitchen. Timing has a lot to do with the resorts. I'm sure others will feel Summer Bay is nice, but my opinion is Orange Lake is nicer. BTW the Houses at Summer Bay are beautiful!
Silentg


----------



## silentg (Sep 22, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> Back when I lived in Naples FL -- we happened to drive by the place -- just that was enough to scare me off. So I've been surprised by the recent positive reviews. But nothing can fix location.


Lehigh Acres is a bit of a bad first impression, we drove in and almost left. We stayed and enjoyed the week. We stayed over New Years 2015. Lot of people own there and seem to enjoy spending time with family and friends there. I heard they closed the pool to completely renovated it. We would go back but not until the pool reopens. It's only a short drive to Fort Myers and much less crowed. We played on the golf course it is only 9 holes. I did a review on Tug.
Silentg


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 22, 2017)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words. Trying to figure out how to send to RCI.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Sep 22, 2017)

silentg said:


> Lehigh Acres is a bit of a bad first impression, we drove in and almost left. We stayed and enjoyed the week. We stayed over New Years 2015. Lot of people own there and seem to enjoy spending time with family and friends there. I heard they closed the pool to completely renovated it. We would go back but not until the pool reopens. It's only a short drive to Fort Myers and much less crowed. We played on the golf course it is only 9 holes. I did a review on Tug.
> Silentg


I read reviews recently and the pool was renovated and it reopened a few weeks ago.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 22, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> Have you ever reached a timeshare destination and said..."No can do." If yes, when, where and what did you do?


Yes, also in Italy, but not Rome area. Not only did we dislike the location and the chintzy accommodations, our room was next to an entertainment area where they were blasting DJ shouting and disco music so loud our furniture and walls literally shook until way past midnight.  When the resort wouldn't move us to a quieter unit, we called RCI from the resort, but they couldn't help us that night. We went into the nearest town and looked for a hotel, but nothing was available so we slept there 1 night, and early the next day we checked out and hit the road. When I called RCI back the next day (no easy feat in those days before cell phones) they offered us an alternative but in a location we didn't want, so we stayed in hotels for the whole week. Later they gave us back our exchange week and fee, after I made quite a fuss due to my indignation and utter disappointment.

We were inexperienced timesharers, and had expected something equal or closer in quality to our gold crown 2-bedroom summer Maui week. We soon learned to lower expectations of RCI, and had this happened at a later date, I probably would have been less upset, just checked out and maybe not bothered with trying to get anything back.

In retrospect that early snafu ended up being a great adventure because we saw so much more of the country. We returned to Italy several times to the very places we visited during that week on the road, that we wouldn't ever have experienced otherwise.


----------



## Panina (Sep 22, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> View attachment 4812 View attachment 4813 View attachment 4814 View attachment 4815 View attachment 4816 They say a picture is worth a thousand words. Trying to figure out how to send to RCI.


Yuk, looks like a cheap motel that you would be afraid to touch anything.

Call RCI, get an email address, and you can insert photos in email.


----------



## lynne (Sep 22, 2017)

Back in  mid-May 1991, we booked via RCI a stay in Cape Cod.    The accommodations were so bad, we left the next day to return home. The place was a converted motel, dark, dirty and completely unacceptable.  We never went back to the Cape based on our experience.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 23, 2017)

Luckily this has never happened to us. I will only stay at places that have great reviews, gold crown or maybe silver crown status, etc. Overseas, I wouldn't use RCI or any timeshare exchange. I would rent from an owner or use first class hotels only.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 23, 2017)

When I went to France for 2 weeks _years_ ago, I had a charming room in a private home with all meals at a *GREAT rate*. FREE!

I had hosted their 18 yo daughter for 3 weeks in my home via a student home exchange program several months earlier.


----------



## Panina (Sep 23, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Luckily this has never happened to us. I will only stay at places that have great reviews, gold crown or maybe silver crown status, etc. Overseas, I wouldn't use RCI or any timeshare exchange. I would rent from an owner or use first class hotels only.


Great reviews help but are not always reliable. One time I went to a resort that was rated very highly and when I got there it was only so so.  I was  disappointed. RCI member rated it a 5, to me it was a 3, outdated, dusty fake plants, stained carpet, unfriendly staff, but not horrible enough for me to leave.


----------



## falcon (Sep 23, 2017)

Until now I would have said no. But over the summer, we brought home BED BUGS! Seriously. We are in the process of getting our house fumigated. We have to dry all our clothes on high heat and put them in plastic bags and live out of them until the next fumigation (10 days later). This will cost about $2000 after all is done! So I was wonder what resorts are doing to combat this issue? As I am finding out, it is WAY more common than one would like to believe. If it's a busy time, they can't always move you to another room. And frankly, if one room in the resort has them, I do NOT want to stay there. So, would RCI/II accommodate? What if it's your home resort? What about bookings that are pre-paid such as on Hotwire or Priceline? Just please, there is an easy way to check for them (you can find it all online). I would advise to leave luggage in the car and check the boxspring and mattresses before checking in ANY where. Because we stayed at a Days Inn on route to our summer holiday that we thought was clean and nice enough, so of course, I figured it was them. But according to the Fumigator, the timing didn't work out. So that leaves our home resort, an Airbnb or an II Exchange as the likely culprit. Unfortunately, we slept around this summer


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 23, 2017)

We exchanged into nautical beach club, and drove home the next morning.  I believe we had the worst unit in the building, DAE replaced the week for us. A long time back, we were assigned a dirty smelly unit and I called rci and said we would drive home rather than stay there, and they moved us to another resort.  I called two other times because of problems, once they gave back tpus. Once they did nothing.  Sounds like I complain a lot, but this was over twenty five years.


----------



## crowmg (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd like to see the name of the resorts that were unacceptable in your posts so that we don't accidentally book into them.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 23, 2017)

falcon ...
Sorry for your lesson learned. I been checking for bedbugs several decades now where ever I stay. 

And resorts are slowly learning everything needs to be changed and washed between guests .. no bedspreads, plastic sheaving for mattresses, tile flooring (to limit rugs) and all linens ... even the stuff in the linen closets.

A college friend and I had traveled to Old Town Montreal one summer ... stayed in a B&B ... and drove back via the NY Thruway ... scratching our heads around our ears. Pulled over on the side of the road and opened our luggage and FOUND little black dots crawling on our whitey-tidies.


----------



## bobby (Sep 23, 2017)

While I'm sure you aren't exaggerating, I have to say I'm extremely surprised. Did you contact staff about the conditions? My mother then myself owned at Lehigh since built and never had a problem. I rent my units immediately when posting 2 winter weeks and renters keep returning. I've been there twice.  I've always been impressed by Lehigh's management and maintenance that is scheduled into the yearly posted budgets and eliminates surprise fees if rugs, roof, etc. need replacing, etc. They closed 3 weeks after the recent hurricane and updated owners three times.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 23, 2017)

Panina said:


> Great reviews help but are not always reliable. One time I went to a resort that was rated very highly and when I got there it was only so so.  I was  disappointed. RCI member rated it a 5, to me it was a 3, outdated, dusty fake plants, stained carpet, unfriendly staff, but not horrible enough for me to leave.




Yes- for me the resorts has to have A LOT of excellent reviews and have to be recent as well.


----------



## kc01075 (Sep 23, 2017)

We checked into a gold rated property in Galveston  through an RCI exchange.  It was really a dump and we had the rooms cleaned before we unloaded our luggage.  I contacted the front desk and their management company with no results.  I contacted RCI and sent them pictures. They gave us an exchange to use anytime in the next 12 months.  I believe the pictures must have been 10 years old and before the hurricane.  I would use RCI any time.  I also posted a review on Tug.


----------



## kc01075 (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't anything about your location, however, I do know many timeshare companies have under funded reserves and can't do the need repairs.  They may keep a building or a certain level of a building that they normally shut off from use and only use when necessary.  These units are dumps.


----------



## hurnik (Sep 23, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> View attachment 4812 View attachment 4813 View attachment 4814 View attachment 4815 View attachment 4816 They say a picture is worth a thousand words. Trying to figure out how to send to RCI.



OMG, that's nasty and gross.  I certainly wouldn't check in.  Ick.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 23, 2017)

Personally, were those pictures showing BAD TASTE, OLD DECOR, skimpy furnishings and dark rooms? 

I would rate ugly and old as a "1-2 star" resort or less stars. But many timeshare owners have income to live in decent year round housing with newer decor and amenities.

PS My first timeshare ownership was in the "really OLD & UGLY" column the first time I stayed there. The next year, it was all redone ... kitchens, baths, flooring, furniture and etc. Think "Pink metal kitchen cabinets" in the level of  UGLY.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

rhonda said:


> It was years ago ... perhaps 2003'ish.  We were assigned to a duplex out near the golf course which was simply awful.  Mold and mildew everywhere, ugly stains on the carpet, leaking plumbing, broken appliances, etc.  The musty smells were overwhelming.  We were quite put off ... ugh.  Gladly the RCI desk didn't miss a beat.  They quickly, smoothly and cheerfully moved us to a different resort.  Phew!


This reminds me of our one and only Orange Lake stay.  I will never stay there again.  We were in the West Village, old highrise, fifth floor.  They turned off the elevator the day we checked out of the resort.  Rick had to carry all of the luggage down four flights of stairs.  We had groceries, too, because we were moving to Cypress Pointe (which I loved).


----------



## kstoner62 (Sep 23, 2017)

Our very first timeshare experience after the orientation.  Booked a week in the Palm Springs area because of an extra vacation certificate provided by Interval International.  It was actually in Indio at the California Vacation Club at Indian Palms in September of 2016.  This was no resort - it was an old country club with some vacant units to fill.  We were newbies, and didn't know what to request.  My husband is handicapped and needs an accessible bathroom with at the very least bars for the toilets.  They told us (after we arrived, because I didn't think to call ahead and ask) they don't even have any ADA units, because they are privately owned so they weren't required!  We ended up driving to fast food restaurants just to use the bathroom. There were no ramps at all on the property.  We were offered a portable wooden ramp near our unit, but had to ride in the street if we wanted to go anywhere on the property.  Worst experience ever, but we toughed it out.  I've now learned to call ahead, over and over again, to make sure our accommodations are accessible.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 23, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Personally, were those pictures showing BAD TASTE, OLD DECOR, skimpy furnishings and dark rooms?
> 
> I would rate ugly and old as a "1-2 star" resort or less stars. But many timeshare owners have income to live in decent year round housing with newer decor and amenities.
> 
> PS My first timeshare ownership was in the "really OLD & UGLY" column the first time I stayed there. The next year, it was all redone ... kitchens, baths, flooring, furniture and etc. Think "Pink metal kitchen cabinets" in the level of  UGLY.


1. Fire damage from a fire back in June.
2. My reservation was for a 1 bedroom, sleep 5; none available because of fire. 
3. Confirmation said "business center" -- The photo is of the only public area. No internet access available.
4. Unit is located in midst of large, 400 units or more, development of some sort of subsidized housing.
5. This was one room, one lightbulb hanging from ceiling. Couldn't read after sunset.

I feel this is below any RCI standard.


----------



## silentg (Sep 23, 2017)

lynne said:


> Back in  mid-May 1991, we booked via RCI a stay in Cape Cod.    The accommodations were so bad, we left the next day to return home. The place was a converted motel, dark, dirty and completely unacceptable.  We never went back to the Cape based on our experience.


Which Resort?


----------



## silentg (Sep 23, 2017)

rickandcindy23 said:


> This reminds me of our one and only Orange Lake stay.  I will never stay there again.  We were in the West Village, old highrise, fifth floor.  They turned off the elevator the day we checked out of the resort.  Rick had to carry all of the luggage down four flights of stairs.  We had groceries, too, because we were moving to Cypress Pointe (which I loved).



Was the Elevator the reason you left?


----------



## chapjim (Sep 23, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> View attachment 4812 View attachment 4813 View attachment 4814 View attachment 4815 View attachment 4816 They say a picture is worth a thousand words. Trying to figure out how to send to RCI.



'Tis a mite spartan, isn't it?


----------



## silentg (Sep 23, 2017)

We own at Orange Lake and love it there. I know about all the stories and complaints. We stayed recently and our unit was in great shape. We had good weather so that helps.
We also own a week at Holly Tree in Yarmouth MA. Just a small place to spend time on the Cape in May. Not a luxurious place, but we like it. My point is timeshares are an investment in time, not any sort of real estate value. But the value of my timeshares are the value we get by spending time at the resorts. People want a nice timeshare with low Maintenence and good trading abilities. Yet, when the resorts are in disrepair or dirty or bug invested, the same people resent the resort for asking for special assesment fees. Overall the resorts I've been to lately have all been very nice. Lehigh Acres was a pleasant surprise because we like you, thought it was awful when we first drove in, but after we got into our unit and walked the grounds,  we found it charming. May go back again soon!
Silentg


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 23, 2017)

*Emergency Check-in Assistance:*
24 hours a day, 7 days a week including all holidays

*Contact Center Hours of Operation*
Monday through Friday: 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m.
Saturday: 8:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m.
Sunday: closed

Contact Center hours for Vacation Guide assistance are available local times for RCI® subscribing members in the continental United States, western and central Canada. For members in Hawaii and Alaska contact center hours are based on Pacific Time. For members residing in the Caribbean and Atlantic Canada, hours are based on Eastern Time. RCI.com is available to all North America members 24 hours a day, 7 days a week*.

RCI Weeks Members: 1.317.805.8000 or 1.800.338.7777
RCI Points Members: 1.317.805.9941 or 1.877.968.7476
Fax: 1.317.805.9335

-----
The email is an online form you fill out here:
https://www.rci.com/contact-us
There is no spot to upload photos on the form, but once they respond, you can request their real email.

Good Luck!


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 23, 2017)

I stayed six weeks at Lehigh while looking for, and finally buying our home in estero.  The rooms are just average, but the amenities made it a nice stay, lots of activities, friendly staff.  This was several years ago. I should add that on that buying trip, which was 11 or so weeks long, we were also booked in Englewood, in this unit right under the stairs that apparently was used as a staff smoking lounge.  In addition to horrible decor, every dish was filthy, even having a cup full of grease on the shelf, towels were full of stains, room reeked of smoke, bathroom vent loaded with mold, and in the morning we discovered that our bedroom window was also the window on a lanai next to us and we could hear them talking as if in the next room.  We were moved to Naples, looked around there, and found our home in estero.


----------



## lynne (Sep 23, 2017)

silentg said:


> Which Resort?


It has been so many years, I do not remember.  It was mid-cape, single level bungalow type lodge.  My guess is it was either sold and renamed or bulldozed by now.


----------



## avad88 (Sep 23, 2017)

My brother-in-law was bit by bedbugs in Myrtle Beach at a gold crown resort on our exchange last spring. They were only in 1 bedroom evidently but we put all our clothes in the dryer as a precaution since they can easily be carried from room to room. The GM at the resort was so nice and apologetic giving us food vouchers, changing rooms, etc and begged us not to notify RCI. I am paranoid now when we check into a place.


----------



## BettyBoop52 (Sep 23, 2017)

Below is a review I wrote in 2009 about our stay at Wyndham Kauai Beach Villas Resort in May of that year. There were quite a few things we liked about the resort and I mentioned them in the review, but unfortunately, they were off set by the negatives. I understand there has been some improvement, but having read current reviews and looked at 2017 photos on Google, it appears that things haven't changed all that much.

     ... and now for the downside:  the upkeep of the unit itself left a lot to be desired.  The sliding doors to the lanai were really corroded and very difficult to open.  The lino floors in both bathrooms had some awful discoloration (mould??) that was gross to look at.  I refused to go barefoot in the bathrooms.  The pillows smelled like mildew.  Our 19 year old daughter actually removed one of the pillows on her bed - took it right out of the room because she couldn't stand the smell (and she's not the picky, prissy type). The safe in our closet wouldn't lock properly. The sink in our bathroom drained soooo slowly that washing up was a pain. The faucet for the kitchen sink was very difficult to turn on and off - even for the guys [my husband and 31 year old stepson] and we ladies really had a time with it.  (We did call the main desk about these problems, but nothing was done.) Also, the ceiling fans were difficult to control and the one in the living room had one speed - slow! We were grateful for the air conditioners in the bedrooms even though they were noisy because the rest of the unit did get really hot.  This place could use central A/C.  Everything, even the furniture, just seemed really old and tired.  I understand that Kauai Beach Villas is due for renos and if/when that happens, I would recommend it to others, but until then be warned that it is definitely NOT a 4 star resort as claimed by RCI.  It seems some units are very nice, but you can't count on consistently good quality in all the buildings.


----------



## quikitikit (Sep 24, 2017)

Our 1st trade via II of our Lake Tahoe 1 bedroom Diamond Resort was to Sedona, Arizona Los Abrigados Resort and Spa in 2010.  Our room was so dark, the furniture was so dark and so old.  The furniture should have gotten updated years ago.  We stayed because it's location was convenient.  At the time, we heard the resort was recently acquired by Diamond Resorts.  Sure hope it had been upgraded since! After having stayed in a rented cabin in Lake Tahoe that had really really old furniture, I was really upset Los Abrigados, a time share, would have such old furniture as well.


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 24, 2017)

hudshut said:


> *Emergency Check-in Assistance:*
> 24 hours a day, 7 days a week including all holidays
> 
> *Contact Center Hours of Operation*
> ...


I completed said form the day after arrival -- still no reply from RCI. Did online chat, he couldn't help me but confirmed my request had been received. He was the one who told me the hurricane people were getting all of the attention. I didn't set my phone for int'l calling because I have another way to call. But it won't work with RCI.


----------



## mike1moss (Sep 25, 2017)

Exchanged into the Trapp Family Lodge Guest Houses 700 Trapp Hill Road Stowe, VT. April 22, 2017; below is my review I posted on Interval International:
_"The people at check-in were very pleasant and gave us information about the resort.  They showed us where our “guest house” was and how to get there.  We followed the directions and came to a sign at the beginning of a very muddy road saying Do NOT enter. We turned around and drove back down the access road looking down at where we wanted to go. When we turned into the road that looked like it went to the “guest houses” there was a Private Road sign so we went back out to the access road and went down the next road which was a dead end and not where our “guest house” was located. Turning around again we went back toward the access road and up a steep narrow dirt road and finally found our “guest house” (the Private Road was the correct road but having bad directions we didn’t know). All this after driving 5 hours.
The access to our “guest house” from a wet dirt parking lot was down 2 and a half long flights of “stairs” made out of wood layer in dirt.  The hand rail was not continuous, the wood was wet and slippery and made even more slippery by being partially covered with very small stones.
After getting to the bottom of these “stairs” and walking across more dirt we had to walk up another set of exterior wood stairs.
When we opened the door to the “guest house” we were hit with a very warm blast of a moldy smell.  Thinking to air the place out we opened the door to the deck. We sat down and ate our leftover lunch and started feeling sick, stepping out on the deck for fresh air we saw it had lots of mold on the “floor”. Going back inside we found the bedroom smelled even worst that the living area.
We drove back to check in and told them we were leaving and what the issues were. They were very nice and seemed to be understanding saying we could have a newly renovated unit.  If there were newly renovated units available why, as Platinum II owners, weren’t we put in one in the first place.
We declined since we both didn’t feel good from the effects of the “guest house” and wanted to get home before too late.
She said Kelsey Reals from owner services, would call us and get another week to replace this one.
We thanked them and left, getting home at 9:55 PM after a little less that 12 hours on the road.
It’s now May 14th,  23 days after our “check in” date and nothing from Kelsey Reals. _ "

It's now September 25th and still nothing from either the "resort" or Interval International.


----------



## Panina (Sep 25, 2017)

mike1moss said:


> Exchanged into the Trapp Family Lodge Guest Houses 700 Trapp Hill Road Stowe, VT. April 22, 2017; below is my review I posted on Interval International:
> _"The people at check-in were very pleasant and gave us information about the resort.  They showed us where our “guest house” was and how to get there.  We followed the directions and came to a sign at the beginning of a very muddy road saying Do NOT enter. We turned around and drove back down the access road looking down at where we wanted to go. When we turned into the road that looked like it went to the “guest houses” there was a Private Road sign so we went back out to the access road and went down the next road which was a dead end and not where our “guest house” was located. Turning around again we went back toward the access road and up a steep narrow dirt road and finally found our “guest house” (the Private Road was the correct road but having bad directions we didn’t know). All this after driving 5 hours.
> The access to our “guest house” from a wet dirt parking lot was down 2 and a half long flights of “stairs” made out of wood layer in dirt.  The hand rail was not continuous, the wood was wet and slippery and made even more slippery by being partially covered with very small stones.
> After getting to the bottom of these “stairs” and walking across more dirt we had to walk up another set of exterior wood stairs.
> ...


The moment you smelled the odor you should have left the room, called II and reported it.  They might not offer you a replacement as they offered it to you on the spot and you declined.  Being a platinum II member doesn't give you better rooms, it had nothing to do with elevating your trades.  They probably gave you the room that was traded and might not have had complaints from others.  Not everyone is sensitive to smells, I am so I understand fully how you feel.


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 25, 2017)

Years ago my family of 4 exchanged into Tehatchape and ran into many issues starting with the pool that was drained for repair work (my kids were about 6 and 12 at the time).  They said they had a mini golf course but it was all torn up.  Horseback riding but no horses.  The fridge door only opened a small way before hitting the wall.  The topper is they came to do a mid week cleaning and drank our sodas and ate many of the fresh baked cookies while we were out of the unit.  We left the next day.  We complained to the desk but they didn't seem to care.  We complained to RCI but nothing ever happened.  For about the next 10 years I steared everyone away from them.  The topper was they were a Gold Crown Resort and we had traded one of our Gold Crown for it.


----------



## silentg (Sep 25, 2017)

That's too bad.I thought that was a very nice resort, but I've never stayed there. We are going to Smuggler's Notch in May. I am told it is a good place?
Silentg


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 26, 2017)

silentg said:


> Was the Elevator the reason you left?


No.  We stayed the entire week.  The elevator was turned off right at checkout time for our unit.  

It was a terrible room.  Bugs, broken oven door handle, tiles that were loose on the floor, stained upholstery, stained carpet.  It was horrible.  

I could not believe we had such a terrible experience at Orange Lake, after the RCI guide told us how wonderful it was for her family's stay.


----------



## silentg (Sep 26, 2017)

That's awful. We stayed over Labor Day and the place was very good. Lots of updates, and we enjoyed it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 27, 2017)

mike1moss said:


> Exchanged into the Trapp Family Lodge Guest Houses 700 Trapp Hill Road Stowe, VT. April 22, 2017; below is my review I posted on Interval International:
> _"The people at check-in were very pleasant and gave us information about the resort.  They showed us where our “guest house” was and how to get there.  We followed the directions and came to a sign at the beginning of a very muddy road saying Do NOT enter. We turned around and drove back down the access road looking down at where we wanted to go. When we turned into the road that looked like it went to the “guest houses” there was a Private Road sign so we went back out to the access road and went down the next road which was a dead end and not where our “guest house” was located. Turning around again we went back toward the access road and up a steep narrow dirt road and finally found our “guest house” (the Private Road was the correct road but having bad directions we didn’t know). All this after driving 5 hours.
> The access to our “guest house” from a wet dirt parking lot was down 2 and a half long flights of “stairs” made out of wood layer in dirt.  The hand rail was not continuous, the wood was wet and slippery and made even more slippery by being partially covered with very small stones.
> After getting to the bottom of these “stairs” and walking across more dirt we had to walk up another set of exterior wood stairs.
> ...




Why you didn't take the better unit is beyond me.


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 27, 2017)

silentg said:


> That's too bad.I thought that was a very nice resort, but I've never stayed there. We are going to Smuggler's Notch in May. I am told it is a good place?
> Silentg




Trapp is a really nice place but like many resorts it obviously has some dud units. 

We own at Smuggs. It is a good place- but it is a ski resort so be prepared - the roads within the resort are not paved. And- as at most resorts- some of the buildings/units are really nice and some are not.

if you tell me the unit you are in I can probably tell you what to expect. 

Also- you will be there off season, so there will not be anything going on at the resort itself.


----------



## silentg (Sep 27, 2017)

I don't know what unit, I'm going to call when it gets closer.


----------



## mike1moss (Sep 28, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Why you didn't take the better unit is beyond me.


we were already sick from the mold and fumes and based on the incorrect info as how to get to the unit didn't trust that we would get anything better.
No response from the "resort" now after 5 months proves to us they don't care.


----------



## mike1moss (Sep 28, 2017)

Panina said:


> The moment you smelled the odor you should have left the room, called II and reported it.  They might not offer you a replacement as they offered it to you on the spot and you declined.  Being a platinum II member doesn't give you better rooms, it had nothing to do with elevating your trades.  They probably gave you the room that was traded and might not have had complaints from others.  Not everyone is sensitive to smells, I am so I understand fully how you feel.


Was not only smells there was thick mold on the deck, shows very poor housekeeping, if that bad at one unit what's to make anyone think it would be better at another?


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 28, 2017)

mike1moss said:


> Was not only smells there was thick mold on the deck, shows very poor housekeeping, if that bad at one unit what's to make anyone think it would be better at another?



I get it-was an immediate turn off. But it would also be a turn off for me to have to drive all the way back home. UGH! 

I also know a couple of owners there who enjoy it and also if you read the reviews on the place they seem ok.

Anyway, you might want to write your review on Trip Advisor and RCI and maybe you will get attention from management.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 1, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> In the moment -- I am at I Cieli di Roma.
> Read the reviews before booking as an Extra Vacation. Went with very low expectations -- apparently not low enough.
> 
> Trying to contact R C I -- but was told they are busy with displaced hurricane related people. I guess since I have a bed to sleep in tonight I am low priority. I'll cover the gruesome details in a review.
> ...



I looked at the reviews and they were strange.  2 very good, 2 average and 3 terrible.  Makes me wonder if they have a few nice units and several poor units.  Or perhaps the very good reviews were "plants" to offset the bad reviews.


----------

